# The Great Indocrination according to Glenn Beck



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's the first half of Obama's address to America's students:






And here's the second half.






See, if those kids just *watched Glenn Beck instead,* then they could have avoided this one-sided, politicized, sensationalistic brainwashing. :roll:

http://www.politicususa.com/en/Beck-Obama-Kids

On his radio show today, Glenn Beck labeled President Obama's back to school speech for children next week indoctrination. Beck said,


> "They are capturing your kids. As Van Jones himself has said, the earlier we get the kids, the earlier we make this adjustment with the youth, the easier this transition is going to be."


 uke:

Of course, Beck took Jones out of context.

Here is the audio courtesy of Media Matters: http://mediamatters.org/mmtv/200909020011

In response to a caller who was freaked about Obama speaking to her kids while she wasn't present, Beck said,


> "On Tuesday the president is going to speaking to classrooms, and your children, if they go to school, K through sixth grade I believe. Hey, get'em while they're young. He is going to be speaking to them, and then also in schools they are going to be talking about the new green environment and the census too. The White House is working on something for the census to make sure that mom and dad fill out the census. You got to go home kids and tell them how to fill out the census and it is important to send it in.


He continued,


> "All those things are coming plus so much more. We have been working for a couple of weeks on a special one hour broadcast, next Tuesday on television on the indoctrination of your children and we put it on that Tuesday because of Barack Obama speaking on that Tuesday. Gang, you have a system that is wildly, wildly out of control, and they are capturing your kids. As Van Jones himself has said, the earlier we get the kids, the earlier we make this adjustment with the youth, the easier this transition is going to be. Stand guard America, your republic is under attack."


First of all Beck took a quote by Van Jones about the green economy, and applied to his theory youth indoctrination. Jones wasn't talking about youth indoctrination. Secondly, since when is it a threat for a president to speak to students? Was Beck worried when Ronald Reagan spoke to students?

Would Beck and that concerned called have let George W. Bush speak to students?

*I don't think so.*

Presidents have been speaking to students all through the television age. This is nothing new. What Beck and his caller are really afraid of is that their kids will start asking questions, like why is it bad to protect the environment? They are terrified that their kids might actually learn something. These people act like Obama is the devil, and he should not be trusted to speak to their kids alone.

*Beck and his followers have no idea how crazy they sound to the rest of us.*

:withstupid:

'nuff said.

-Ryan


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, we should have had the self proclaimed commie, van jones, address the kids, afterall, he is nothing more than an extention of BHO.....even Jones refers to O as BHO.....interesting... 8)


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

Beck is probably the reason the speech went the way it did. If all this uproar over this speech never happened before hand I would bet it would have been an entirely different speech, the kind everyone feared. Beck is letting the Pres and the White House know that we are all onto them and their agenda.

Also Beck singlehandedly got a left wing, communist, radical(Van Jones) to resign. I say Beck keep up the good work and way to keep them honest.

And Ryan you are right about other presidents making speeches to school kids and it was never a big deal, the reason being other presidents weren't anywhere near as radical and out there as this guy. This is our Pres and people are actually scared to have him talk to our kids. Yes, it is crazy. I can't believe people voted for this guy.

Wake up man! This guy is bringing this country to its knees and your cheering him on.


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

Out of curiousity Ryan, what are your thoughts on Van Jones? Do you believe he was taken out of context?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Beck is probably the reason the speech went the way it did. If all this uproar over this speech never happened before hand I would bet it would have been an entirely different speech, the kind everyone feared. Beck is letting the Pres and the White House know that we are all onto them and their agenda.
> 
> Also Beck singlehandedly got a left wing, communist, radical(Van Jones) to resign. I say Beck keep up the good work and way to keep them honest


EXACYTLY CHINWISKERS :beer: GOOD POST :thumb:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chinwhiskers said:


> Out of curiousity Ryan, what are your thoughts on Van Jones? Do you believe he was taken out of context?


Nope. I believe Van Jones was not properly vetted for the job. Obama made a serious mistake in putting him anywhere near a position of responsibility for a president's administration. It was a foolish misstep on his part to allow someone like that to distract from his agenda, and has been proven out by Beck, has given his opposition an easy rallying cry.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

But as can be seen by the responses... once again the original thread is being taken off topic...

As we know it can't be refuted...

So... instead you all talk about Van Jones, rather than the actual issue.

Nice.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> It was a foolish misstep on his part to allow someone like that to represent his Communist agenda, and as been proven out by Beck, has given his opposition an easy rallying cry.


couldn't resist a little "editing" rhino! :lol:

you see, this is EXACTLY why so many people don't trust Osama!..or the mainstream media who failed to cover the "rest of the story"!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Context??? You are the one that brought up van jones. Now who's head is this going over?? If nothing else,,,,you ARE entertaining!!! :withstupid:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Context??? You are the one that brought up van jones. Now who's head is this going over?? If nothing else,,,,you ARE entertaining!!! :withstupid:


I guess you are still hearing that airplane flying over your head again?

Doesn't that get old for you?

Another example of not being able to counter the original point of the original post...

whooosshhhhhhh


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

OK put the silver spoon on the table and push the high chair back,,,


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

they didnt play it here in iowa, probably because it sounds like a thousand speeches i got from my folks when i was kid. to bad they make it seem like the only way to make money is to go to college to be a lawyer or doctor. seems to me theres plenty to be made in several other area that only require a 1 year or less of schooling. :2cents:


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

R y a n said:


> Another example of not being able to counter the original point of the original post...
> whooosshhhhhhh[/quote:2br7almw said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Ryan must be on Google digging up dirt,,,,,I was just catching somethin on MSNBC,,,, Thats right, MSNBC!!!! Nearly all the White House Czars have been googleing their names and jobs to see if we are bad mouthing them!!!! Gotta love it!!!! :koolaid:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I caught bits and pieces of the speech that will live in infamy. Not bad.

I have watched Beck many times and I think sometimes he is nuts. But he has done a helluva job lately. All the whining about Van Jones from the super libs is only going to give Beck more momentum. According to the Huffington Post, Glenn Beck's new target is Cass Sunnstein. If Beck and Co. could push him out that would not only be a great day for sportmen but for all of america.



> I believe Van Jones was not properly vetted for the job. Obama made a serious mistake in putting him anywhere near a position of responsibility for a president's administration. It was a foolish misstep on his part to allow someone like that to distract from his agenda,


 :beer:

Lets hope Obama has re-thought some of his agenda.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I do think that Van Jones would have been less harmful inside the administration umbrella,, Damn that Beck!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ryan I was on vacation with the wife last week when this issue started. Both CNN and MSNBC had pundits on who talked as if they had inside info on the speech. I do not watch these programs a lot, but recognized them as people connected to the Nobama camp. They where saying that this speech was going to be a stepping stone in getting the kids to help bring their parents around on health care, green energy as well.

Now fast forward to yesterday when they finally released the speech. Nothing in it compared to what they where talking about just last Tuesday and Wednesday.

But all that aside, tell us Oh Kool aid drinker! Why is it so bad that Rep or anyone would question the motive of Nobama? Heck the Dem controlled Congress even went so far as to hold hearings in 91 on George Bush Sr. address!!!!!

Get over it Ryan, the simple fact is that Nobama got called on the carpet, his attempt to use kids as political fodder got shot down.

In regards to Beck, this win is going to increase his pressure. Glenn Beck may very well do for America what it was not capable of doing in 08! Actually take a hard look at Emanuel his health czar and others like his from the United Auto workers who whispers in Gientners ear and a sweet heart deal for the Unions unfolds in regards to GM and Chrysler!

The issue regarding HC is simply one of the many missteps that will wrest control from the Dem the power it holds now. Cap and Tax, is another, the debt. Then one has to look at the power struggle in the House! Majority Whip Hoyer has his eyes set on Pelosi job. Which means he will move in the direction that serves him and his supporters. The war and troops in Afghanistan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chinwhiskers said:


> In my first post I commented on why I believe people are making a big deal about Obama's speech to our school kids and why it was a non-issue when other presidents did the same.


I apologize. You did indeed. That comment was not directed at you however, as you've been forthright in your interest in a fair discussion.



Chinwhiskers said:


> After hearing how you feel about Van Jones I gotta ask, doesn't it concern you just a little why Obama would appoint a guy like this to his administration? Jones is obviously outspoken about his beliefs, didn't seem to be trying to hide them thats for sure.


Yes. It does. Like I said it raises serious doubts.



Chinwhiskers said:


> And by the looks of things Jones is one of more than a few that Obama appointed to his cabinet with these crazy ideas. Do you not question why he would appoint these people? I know I do.


I do.



Chinwhiskers said:


> I never voted for Obama but after he was elected I wished him the best and from the bottom of my heart HOPED he would CHANGE things for the better. I really did. And even thought there might be a chance that he would. But now I must say he is really starting to scare the he&* out of me.


I have reservations about quite a few of these incidents. They are adding up.

However I still temper that thought with the understanding that he is the lesser of two evils that were the choices last November....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Ryan I was on vacation with the wife last week when this issue started. Both CNN and MSNBC had pundits on who talked as if they had inside info on the speech. I do not watch these programs a lot, but recognized them as people connected to the Nobama camp. They where saying that this speech was going to be a stepping stone in getting the kids to help bring their parents around on health care, green energy as well.
> 
> Now fast forward to yesterday when they finally released the speech. Nothing in it compared to what they where talking about just last Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> ...


I can understand your point(s)

Time will tell...


----------

